# Microsoft buys 800+ Novell Patents



## DriedFrogPills (Nov 23, 2010)

saw this on slashdot.  it seems that a lot of the Linux and Unix guys are freaking out about this.  Mainly because its unkown if one of the IP's sold was the Unix rights

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti..._led_group_to_pay_450M_for_882_Novell_patents


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 23, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> it seems that a lot of the Linux and Unix guys are freaking out about this.  Mainly because its unkown if one of the IP's sold was the Unix rights



How does the sale of Unix patents affect those using Unix derivatives (including linux)?  I don't know much about the Unix patents or copyrights but it seems that the worst that could happen is that Microsoft starts filing lawsuits similar to what SCO Group did.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 25, 2010)

does that mean that android/Linux is practactly fucked?


----------



## Frick (Nov 25, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> How does the sale of Unix patents affect those using Unix derivatives (including linux)?  I don't know much about the Unix patents or copyrights but it seems that the worst that could happen is that Microsoft starts filing lawsuits similar to what SCO Group did.



There was no infringement with the SCO, it was all rubbish. I don't think MS will try that to, it would be really bad PR, and with the Windows Phone just launched I'm not sure they want to risk that.

One reason could be to protect themselves from copyright trolls. Also it's not clear exactly which patents they bought.


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 25, 2010)

This has fun times ahead written all over it


----------



## Thatguy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> does that mean that android/Linux is practactly fucked?



aside from andriod and servers, linux was always fucked. the situation has been that way since day 1.


----------



## Thatguy (Nov 26, 2010)

Frick said:


> There was no infringement with the SCO, it was all rubbish. I don't think MS will try that to, it would be really bad PR, and with the Windows Phone just launched I'm not sure they want to risk that.
> 
> One reason could be to protect themselves from copyright trolls. Also it's not clear exactly which patents they bought.



   nah microsoft is looking at looming x86 sub 1w cpus and thinking. Why fuck with arm.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Nov 26, 2010)

part of this screams to me outflanking Apple.

As far as my understanding of it affecting Linux is that it won't due, to it being forked from Linux.


----------

